# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Please answer this question

## aabis

Suppose there are two entities "building" and "apartment". The entity "apartment" is dependent entity and cannot exist independently and building is an independent entity. The "apartment" entity contains the primary key (building_name) of building entity to identify the apartment of that specific building. The "apartment" entity also has its own identifier, i.e. apartment_no but that identifier is not sufficient to identify the particular apartment, so in this case we used both keys building_name and apartment_no to identify the particular apartment.

You have studied different dependencies in the course. You are required to choose the appropriate dependency applicable in  the above scenario. Justify your answer with reasons.

----------


## SpywareDr

http://mediaspins.net/2014/02/15/cs4...february-2014/

----------

